

Block inappropriate words with Javascript Validation. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/08/inappropriate-words-validation-with.html

======
jgfoot
OK, but now write one that doesn't block words like "sextant" or "bombast." I
remember using a BBS in the '80s that had a filter like this; it was really
hard discussing the Kennedy ass-ass-ination.

Also, if it is only Javascript validation, a malicious user can just turn off
Javascript to get around it, or maybe just tamper with the HTTP after the
browser is done with it.

------
yannis
Validation should be done both at the entry level as well as the server.
Banning inappropriate words is not as easy as it sounds and should also
include things like viagra etc.. for spammers. Most routines out there will
not capture this:

a s s :)

